# Kings' Land Phase 2 or Phase 3?



## PDXGolfer (Nov 4, 2017)

Tuggers, we've stayed in Phase 1 at Kings' Land several times (and love it).  But we wanted to try something different for our trip next year.  So, we're deciding whether to request a Phase 2 or Phase 3 unit (2 bedroom plus, 8400 pts).  Has anyone stayed at and/or have feedback on the Phase 3 units that are comparable to Phase 2 (not the ones comparable to Phase 1) ? 

I know it's a farther trek to the super pool from Phase 3.  On the other hand, Phase 3 is newer and has its own pool (albeit, a small one).  How do the interiors/furniture of similar type units in Phase 2 and Phase 3 compare to each other?  Are there other factors we should consider (Toto toilet seats / bidets   )?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 7, 2017)

Don't have first hand experience, as we have not stayed in phase three.  But can share that i have read reviews of Kings Land on TripAdvisor and Expedia that mention the Toto bidets.  I am guessing those in phase three.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't forget the Resort Sticky thread at the top - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...etailed-resort-affiliated-information.254931/

Here are some old detailed threads regarding the three phases at Kings Land.
Phase 1 vs Phase 2 at Kings Land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030
Phase 3 at Kings Land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=238439​

The following description was posted on Tripadvisor over a year ago from a property representative - https://www.tripadvisor.com/FAQ_Ans...ou_tell_me_the_differences_between_phase.html
_*Q:* Hi can you tell me the differences between phase 1 and phase 2? In specific, suite size, layout and view from the suite._

_*A:* Our Phase I rooms are larger than Phase II rooms in both the 1 and 2 bedroom configurations. Actual square footage for each is as follows:
• Phase I: 1 bedrooms – 768 sq. ft.
• Phase I: 2 bedrooms – 1080 sq. ft.
• Phase II: 1 bedrooms – 561 sq. ft.
• Phase II: 2 bedrooms – 875 sq. ft
Layout for Phase I rooms are classic elegant, all with full kitchens and appliances and 70 gallon soaking tubs, and views are all of the golf course. Phase II room are more modern in terms of “look”. All 2-bedrooms in Phase II have full kitchens and appliances, whereas the 1-bedroom have full size refrigerators, but only a 2-burner stove top, no ovens. Phase II 2-bedrooms all face the golf course, while the 1-bedrooms are considered “resort view” rooms, basically facing the Clubhouse and Phase I side of the property._​


----------



## JSparling (Nov 10, 2017)

PHASE 2!!!!!

Phase 3 is a total hike from everything. They have their own small pool but if you're going to the main pool, the gym, the restaurant or anywhere else you want to be in Phase 2. 

Also make sure you book a 2BR. All the 1BR's in PH2 and PH3 face the parking lot. And don't waste points on a premier or plus unit. All that means is 2nd or 3rd floor. Get a 2BR on the 1st floor so you have the nice lanai that opens onto the lawn. The view is virtually the same as the 2nd or 3rd floor but you have easier access to the BBQ's and you have the added space of the lawn (especially great if you have kids).


----------



## jmacjem (Dec 21, 2017)

Aloha!

I'm travelling with 3 other people to Kings Land in January.  We are staying in a 2bedroom plus unit.  Two people have some mobility issues.  They are ambulatory, but cannot walk comfortably for more than about 10 minutes at a time.  One person will likely be using a cane.  Do you have any recommendations on which Phase (1 or 2) would allow us to be near the pools and (hopefully) either a shuttle or parking space?  Haha, may I add that I am allergic to smoke, so staying very clear of smoking areas would be required.  ('Sorry for the word problem, 'just thought I'd ask before arriving at the Resort so I could make a request ahead-of-time).


----------

